# hello



## moots19 (Dec 16, 2010)

I've been lifting and weight training for years, more recently getting into endurance sports. Always looking for ways to improve my performance.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*moots19* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## Realtalk (Dec 16, 2010)

Ok


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## james-27 (Dec 19, 2010)

Welcome


----------

